# who said you cant jig in extreme weather



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

enjoy ....puke factor & some F content :brew2:


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Talk about bein mad at em! They must be really mad at em! And talk about pucker factor!!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I can't believe they were out in that stuff in a single motor boat. They are Australian, though, and they're crazy.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

ya mate, those crazy aussi!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If you think that's bad you should have seen what we went through for the snapper opening!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard from one friend that he got a 7' wave hit his boat but he was not fishing like those crazy Aussi. He was trying to see land. LOL


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like the gulf when a good northern blows in and you are 65 miles offshore!!! happened to us around snapper season! except they didn't have it to bad because their waves were further apart.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

it does ? lol , thing that scares me is ONE engine & how far from home they could be. If you read the comments posted on that video at youtube , pay attention to the last guy. Refers to the wind as 10 knots......yeah right Captain lol 

No fish is that worth for my *** to fish in those conditions. Heck I am passionate about fishing but I want to see my grand kids once my kids are adults...gezz


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

check this one out , jigging at 25 knots compare the difference . Ill say the first ones is at least 35 +


----------

